# So nervous :|



## SheepGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

So for my AP Comp class, we have to write a speech and then present it to the class. There are about 30 people in our class...but I'm so nervous. I don't know why...I'm an officer of our FFA chapter and it has 130 members, and I'm able to talk in front of them with no problem (including during the opening ceremony when I have to have my lines memorized).

I don't know why I'm freaking out over 30 people when I was perfectly fine with 130.  Seems backwards to me.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 18, 2011)

Pretend you are giving the speech to a herd of sheep.   Just imagine that when you are looking out over their faces they are all baaing and sighing and following every word and eating and chewing their cud.  That should help!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

Yah ... They are all just sheep .... Find the best thing you can look at and study it while you speak. Keep calm and study the object SO HARD .. till its a sheep ..
that should help ...


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 18, 2011)

Maybe you are nervous because you are being graded on this speech and with the FFA you do it because you love it?

I think once you get started on your Comp speech,  your FFA experience will kick in and all will turn out well.

Wishing you luck.  

K


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 18, 2011)

Haha, that flock of sheep idea is very interesting...I think I'll try it 

My speech isn't until Wednesday/Thursday (we're using both classes to listen/give speeches) so hopefully I will do well.

Thanks for the support <3


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 23, 2011)

Whenever I have to do things in front of a big group, I usually get so nervous up until the point I do it. My heart starts racing and my palms get sweaty. And then while I am talking (or giving a speech) all of my nerves go away completely. 
Dont worry, you will be fine!


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 23, 2011)

Well I did my speech on Wednesday...it was very nerve-wracking, but I got an 82% on it so I'm fairly happy about that.

On a brighter note, I got my SAT scores back and it was a 1740


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 23, 2011)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Well I did my speech on Wednesday...it was very nerve-wracking, but I got an 82% on it so I'm fairly happy about that.
> 
> On a brighter note, I got my SAT scores back and it was a 1740


Good job !!!  What is most important is to always give everything your 100% Always !! I bet you did just that ...


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 24, 2011)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Well I did my speech on Wednesday...it was very nerve-wracking, but I got an 82% on it so I'm fairly happy about that.
> 
> On a brighter note, I got my SAT scores back and it was a 1740


Congratulations on your speech.  You should be happy with that accomplishment.  

Hats off to you on your excellent SAT scores.  


Wishing you continued success

K


----------

